# A hi touch Christmas greeting you will [email protected]



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoy!!!



 hope this link will work for you, you may have to cut and paste but it is worth it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved it! Thanks, Flynn!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

THAT'S AWESOME! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Very Cool!!! LOVE IT!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Praise God for so great a love for us that He would send His only begotten Son to earth to bear our sins on the cross that we might have everlasting life. The gift of salvation is our. We just have to accept it. For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved - Romans 10:13.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. Do you mind if I post it on my FB page?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

sashamom said:


> Thank you for sharing. Do you mind if I post it on my FB page?


Please feel free to send it to anyone, or post on any of your pages!!


----------

